# craftsman 14 in. bandsaw



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sears has their 14 in. bandsaw on sale for 399. It is any good? I heard it's the same as the 14in. Recon, is that true?:huh:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It is a really nice saw, made on the same platform as the ricon. I'd buy that one over the grizzly if it were me.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's close, but not exactly the same .... AFAIK*

I have the 14" Craftsman 1 HP model and it's a fine saw. NO issues with it, and it will resaw 5" or so easily, but slowly. If it's this one at $399.00 it's a good buy. The Rikon is several hundred more and I don't see where the value is.



http://www.sears.com/craftsman-14-inch-band-saw/p-00932607000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I have that one and like it so far; I've had it since January, and enjoyed it even more once I got rid of the stock blade. 

The manual is _exactly_ the same as the Rikon, down to the same photos. In fact, the Rikon PDF is easier to read as the Sears manual is a little dark. If you get the Rikon fence for it, you may need to shim it some, as the Rikon must have a slightly thicker table. Other than that it works great!


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info on sears bandsaw. Looks like the wife is going to have something else to -itch about when I bring that bad boy home with me!!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wife problem solved.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

punkin611 said:


> Sears has their 14 in. bandsaw on sale for 399. It is any good? I heard it's the same as the 14in. Recon, is that true?:huh:


Short answer is yes, and yes. I just bought one a few weeks ago after researching options. I could find no difference with the Rikon verson. Looked also at other options including, grizzly, even powermatic low-end for contrast; and for the price/quality point I concluded you can't beat it. 

Its a good saw. If I could change any one thing about it it would be adding a quick tension release for changing blades; otherwise what a value!

Watch the Alex Snodgrass video on setting up a bandsaw and do what he says! I did and it cuts and resaws amazing. Bought the carter magfence II and works like a charm--perfect cuts down to veneer. 

The table size and dust collection are wonderful. Also, go to Rikon site and download the lower wheel adjustment directions. You should not need to touch it, but if you do you'll have it. I tweaked it to reduce some blade wobble.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

punkin611 said:


> Sears has their 14 in. bandsaw on sale for 399. It is any good? I heard it's the same as the 14in. Recon, is that true?:huh:


I bought the saw and then sears runs price down to 379. called sears and got them to adjust price. I got saw, mobile base magnetic fence and 1/2 in. resaw blade. Be sure you can follow directions before assembly! (I have issues in that area). I love the saw. I took a old piece of veneered board a sliced 1/2 veneer off it and STILL had a veneered board! That's thin my friend.


----------

